#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Lessons from 3 Idiots

## akchadha

Some Interesting Life's Lessons from Movie 3-Idiots





  Similar Threads: 10 amazing lessons from einstein Flying Remote Controlled QUADCOPTER (as in 3 IDIOTS) for your Mini-projects Tech fest Management Lessons Media Library - Funny student at exam hall - This is where 3 idiots copied it from..!!

----------


## sciengprof

Start writing some more lessons from other films.It is really a "right usage of our wastage" of 3 hrs in front of the screen or T.V.

----------


## vrishtisingh

I  agree with scienceprof............thanks

----------

